# Need a utility trailer



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm looking for a trailer to haul my golf cart around to the camp sites. Looking for a 5x10 but will consider a 5x8. Call/text 361-920-9233. If you have one you are consider getting rid of let me know


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a 6X10 w/4' ramp that I am going to sell. Has new tires (including spare & rim), lights, wiring and good boards. If interested you can reach me by PM.


----------



## trout hound (Aug 12, 2012)

TX HOOKSETTER said:


> I have a 6X10 w/4' ramp that I am going to sell. Has new tires (including spare & rim), lights, wiring and good boards. If interested you can reach me by PM.


Im interested in your trailer if it's not sold please leave a text at this # 409 789 3026 as I try very hard not to answer phone calls from unknown numbers thank you


----------

